# Looking for SS tubing. Where get?



## philistine (27/4/17)

Hey Dudes,
I'm scouring the 'net trying to find some 1/2" or 12mm OD stainless steel tubing.
I dont need much... a meter would do.... I just want it to play around making some bit and pieces.. pickup tubes, a kettle whirlpool tube etc.
For some reason it seems quite hard to find. 
I did find a listing on AliExpress, but the description is pretty badly written and I cant figure out if its actually what I want.
I found *ONE* listing on eBay for two 250mm pieces of 12mm OD X 10mm ID, SS 304 tube. I also found a couple of listing for tubing from the US but the postage costs are ridiculous...
Does anyone know of anywhere else? 
Does anyone her have a piece lying around that I can buy?

TIA


----------



## philistine (27/4/17)

this is the ebay listing I found. the tube wall looks really thick though.... 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2pcs-12mm-10mm-25cm-304-Stainless-Steel-Tube-Precision-Capillary-Tubing-A176-/252865544138?hash=item3adff5ffca:g:tiUAAOSw3mpXIFus


----------



## Mardoo (27/4/17)

IIRC Geordi has annealed SS tube. I'd split some with you if there's a minimum. You'll need a very solid bender though.


----------



## coopsomulous (27/4/17)

Try George Archer metals - http://www.archermetals.com.au/ 

The other option is prochem (http://www.prochem.com.au/) but they can be expensive. 

If they ask, thin wall tube (0.9mm) will be fine


----------



## Brewnicorn (27/4/17)

If you don't have any luck with those I've had a quote for food safe SS from these guys, usually minimum 6 metres to buy but they'll cut to size. 
https://www.midwaymetals.com.au they have branches all over.


----------



## malt junkie (27/4/17)

My shed! 1/2" prolly have 4-5 meters left. Though that's further than geordie's from you (if your location is current). I don't head to Melbourne too often, but there's this little craft bar opening in Mitcham, some time soon, I'm happy to bring a meter or so with me or post. Pm me we'll sort a price and details.


----------



## philistine (27/4/17)

Thanks dudes,
I actually came across this just now.. which is weird coz Ive been typing every single combination of words I can think of into AliExpress and eBay to try and find steel tubing for the last two days and this one never popped up!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stainless-Steel-Tube-12-7mm-OD-x-2m-/232251183325


----------



## philistine (27/4/17)

Malt Junkie - Id be just as happy to get it from you, but Im thinking the hassle for you and postage costs for 2m would be more than what this eBay guy's asking for...?


----------



## malt junkie (27/4/17)

hells bells, you got me putting that on watch! nice find!


----------



## philistine (28/4/17)

so just to re-cap, that link I found - they're, annealed, straight lengths with 1mm wall thickness. 
I ordered one and I cant help thinking how weird its gonna be getting a 2 meter long package sent in the mail


----------



## Maheel (28/4/17)

courier as auspost wont go over 105cm cause they are weak as piss

let us know how it goes as i am interested as it seems a good price


----------



## manticle (28/4/17)

No use to you because I'm in Hobart but I get various stainless (incl. tube) for work from stirlings. They do small quantities if asked. Surely there's a vic equivalent?


http://www.stirlingsaustralia.com.au/stainless-performance-steels/products/tube-and-fittings.html


----------



## Mardoo (28/4/17)

philistine said:


> so just to re-cap, that link I found - they're, annealed, straight lengths with 1mm wall thickness.
> I ordered one and I cant help thinking how weird its gonna be getting a 2 meter long package sent in the mail


Yep, ordered one myself. Curious to see what's going to arrive. Will report back.


----------



## malt junkie (28/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Yep, ordered one myself. Curious to see what's going to arrive. Will report back.


 Mardoo, we have some up coming projects, some shaping work might be an add on, as I have some bending tools for 1/2"ss tube. Hell we might need to brew a batch while we do all this techy stuff!


----------

